# Carbon Fiber B13 Guages



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)




----------



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

My car is a white se-r and I plan on getting the carbon fiber guage bezels with half white and carbon fiber guages. In addition, I plan on getting the HVAC controls in carbon fiber too. This would perfectly compliment my car and the interior.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Ain't that a bitch! Those are nice and all but...they only make them for SE-R's and SE's...


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

where do you get the overlay cover for the guage bezel, that is cool and I want one in carbon fiber. 
Chris 92 classic SE


----------



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

go to this link to get the guage bezel overlay kit in either carbon fiber or aluminum...
http://procarparts.com/store/displayproduct.cfm?pmaker=Nissan&pmodel=91-94 200SX SE-R


----------



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

Daaaaamn. So they DO have alternatives to the indiglo gauges. I love that carbon fiber gauge. Where did you find those? Proparts only has the bezel.

and HVAC too? no.... you gotta be lying  do share

doesn't that suck ZEX? does yours have a tach? if not, why not changes to se-r cluster? i mean, you're going to swap in a SR20 in soon anyways, right?  good luck hunting.

thanks javon

Ppeace
CMo


----------



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

Nevermind, i saw your last post about the HVAC. but the www.intelligences.com don't work. coo

Ppeace
CMo


----------



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

yo Zexel, check out www.importintelligence.com i think they have what you want.

Ppeace
CMo


----------



## dharrison (Jun 18, 2002)

since nis-knaks is no longer in business, does anyone know where i can find an indiglo hvac face for my sentra gxe?
thanks in advance...


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

They Don't make HVAC overlays or replacments for GXE's trust me I have checked... we have that special HVAC with an dial and vaccum from an Infiniti G20 

Luxurios huh? Lol

check out my site and look at my piece of shit GXE


----------



## dharrison (Jun 18, 2002)

i have a 98 gxe, my bad. i've seen a couple of sites, but none with the indiglo set...


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

I ordered the chrome bezel cover for my 91 Se-r and they sent me the one for the non-Se-r. I will sell it for $20 shipped. It's still in the wrapper. I have pics if needed.


----------

